# Today's Posts



## taffy19 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Would it be possible to have a "Today's Posts" heading too besides "New Posts" at the top for when we are logged in or have one of the two under the Quick Links? I like this feature very much at the other forum since I log in and out a lot during the day. Now, I have to log out first to see all of today's posts in one web page.

Thanks,

Emmy


----------



## JimJ (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree that a "Today's Posts" would be very useful to me.

When logged-in, the "New Posts" option is available for a quick click.  If we log out we can get to the clickable "Today's Posts" option.  If both of these could be placed on the on the Clickable line at the top of the page (I know that is not the right term) for when one is logged in it would be really convenient.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 20, 2006)

*Another vote for "Today's Posts"!*

I would very much like a "Today's Posts" icon, too.  This was one of my favorite features on the old TUG board.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll look into it.  Won't be for a few days, as we've got out of towns guests right now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Since I found this feature was there 'by default' in the new vB release, I didn't bother coding it into our old version.  Now that the new version is up and running, you'll find 'Today's Posts' as an option in the Quick Links dropdown menu in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page.  You must be logged in to see this.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 8, 2006)

Doug, I like this!  Sorted by time so anytime during the day I can see all the new posts!  Very nice!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

... and "Today" seems to mean the last 24 hours, so the list doesn't reset at midnight like it did on the old board (that's the OLD, board a year ago).


----------



## bigrick (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm guessing the reason it stops where it does now is that is when the "new" bbs came up.  I'm only seeing 21 hours of posts now.  But it is sooo nice to see them all available via one button.  You've made life simpler once again!


----------



## bigrick (Apr 8, 2006)

Then again, now I see topics in sections I used to ignore.  I should think of it as simpler, with more options.  Ahhhh, even better!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 9, 2006)

This is great. Thanks again.  

Emmy


----------

